# Photography 4 - Story Telling Assignment



## cgillentine416 (Sep 29, 2013)

I have to create a cohesive body of 5 photographs that a cohesive story. 

Procedure:
       Create a story that you want to visually project - decide what you want each photo to convey. 
       Be sure to make each photograph individually interesting. Don't get too hung up on the plot that some images become filler images.
       Think about the sequence in which your photos will be hung. 


Any input would be greatly appreciated. I will be the very first to say that I am really not that creative. That's why I am asking you guys, my fellow photographers. 

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 29, 2013)

Think about the story you want to tell.  How about something you do every day?  Favorite foods that could be photographed as a meal?  Is there a person or group in your community that you admire, or that does some good for people?  These could be places to start.


----------



## mishele (Sep 29, 2013)

getting dressed...lol Shower? Shave? For a little humor put a pair of panties in there! :mrgreen:


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 7, 2013)

Just saw this post, so what did you end up doing?
i like your other assignment of gun control also. Came out really well. Why only a 92?
what class is this for?
Nancy


----------



## Freya45 (Oct 21, 2013)

All assignments here are great, even it makes me more comfortable to do best that this


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Oct 21, 2013)

mishele said:


> getting dressed...lol Shower? Shave? For a little humor put a pair of panties in there! :mrgreen:




You supplying?


----------



## mishele (Oct 21, 2013)

For the correct price...sure. lol


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Oct 21, 2013)

Uhm OK. Take a check?


----------



## reaven5566 (Nov 8, 2014)

Create a story that you want to visually project - decide what you want each photo to convey. 
Be sure to make each photograph individually interesting. Don't get too hung up on the plot that some images become filler images???


----------



## snowbear (Nov 8, 2014)

reaven5566 said:


> Create a story that you want to visually project - decide what you want each photo to convey.
> Be sure to make each photograph individually interesting. Don't get too hung up on the plot that some images become filler images???


----------

